# Need help with night sight choice



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been looking at the Meprolight and the Trijicon. One set sells for $82 and the other sells for $114. Is there that much difference between them? I had a hard time seeing the white dot sights (stock) at the range the first time I fired it. Of course it could have been my new glasses, which I just found out were not made with the correct prescription. That's getting fixed. But I'm still thinking, since I bought the PX4 Compact as a home defense weapon, I would like to have the night sights installed on it. So, if any of you have either one of those, or another brand, chime in with your opinion and your suggestions on which would be the best option.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find night sights to be a distraction, rather than a help.
They rivet my eyes, and take my attention away from my target.

If it's too dark to see your sights, can you be certain of your target? Maybe it's your child, or your wife, rather than a burglar.
If it's light enough to see your adversary well enough to identify him, it's light enough for you to see your sights.
If your sights are hard to see, practice doing short-range shooting using only the silhouette of the rear end of your pistol. It works extremely well.

If you can see your sights, remember that _you really need only focus on your pistol's front sight_. Its rear sight, and your target, can remain blurred.
Make sure that your lens prescription permits this. A brighter front sight won't help, if it's still blurry.

No gimmick or miracle cure will absolve you from the need to practice, to achieve, build, and retain your shooting skill.
I believe night sights to be merely a gimmick.
However, I also believe that a flashlight, judiciously used, will be of immense value.

But that's just me.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

I have Trijicon sights, they make themselves obvious and let me focus on the target. And, when I am in the dark and target is dimly lit they are invaluable. It's important to focus on the front sight and Trijicon shows where the front sight is (when I practice).


----------



## haroldg48 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mik3e said:


> I have Trijicon sights, they make themselves obvious and let me focus on the target. And, when I am in the dark and target is dimly lit they are invaluable. It's important to focus on the front sight and Trijicon shows where the front sight is (when I practice).


I have them (Trijicon) on my 92F and I agree. They're just 3 dot sights in daylight, but as light fades (or in complete darkness), they stand out perfectly.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Goldfinger said:


> I've been looking at the Meprolight and the Trijicon. One set sells for $82 and the other sells for $114.
> 
> Thanks.


Get the ones that are cheaper. I've used both. The tritium is the same in either sight or Ball wristwatchs, for that matter. 
The advantage can be seen in very limited applications, in my opinion.

As a sidenote, the reason that focusing on the front sight is stressed is because the eye, like a camera, can only focus on one distance at a time. So, by focusing on the front sight, the rear sight and target are acceptably blurry compromises.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have Trijocons on my bed side gun, only because it came with them. I find that I really only use the night sights to find the gun in the dark and know it orientation on the table. I use a flashlight for positive ID of potential target before firing. Yah I know, that makes me a target. I don't search the house with it on, only flip on at last second to be sure it's not my wife or one of the grand kids them I do not want to shoot. (well most of the time anyway)


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

sgms said:


> I have Trijocons on my bed side gun, only because it came with them. I find that I really only use the night sights to find the gun in the dark and know it orientation on the table. I use a flashlight for positive ID of potential target before firing. Yah I know, that makes me a target. I don't search the house with it on, only flip on at last second to be sure it's not my wife or one of the grand kids them I do not want to shoot. (well most of the time anyway)


That's a great point about finding the gun in the dark. I have a new Streamlight TLR4 tactical light and laser combo that I just bought. I'm going to put that on the PX4. Maybe with the light and the laser, the night sights would be a little redundant. What do you guys think?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the Trijicon night sights (#GL-01) on my carry Glocks for several reasons. They are low profile and snag resistant. They light up nicely in the dark and can be found quickly. The front blade lets a decent amount of light around it to the rear aperture. They are very good sights.


----------

